

Open letter complaint to Air France goes viral - ek
http://stream.aljazeera.com/story/201310302151-0023155

======
gexla
> We’re talking about people who are employed part-time but would rather work
> full-time.

Right, so they don't want to be freelancers. If you want to be successful at
freelancing, you have to go full bore and focus on it like you would any other
business. If it's just a second class citizen in your life, then you won't get
anywhere with it.

